# Lids for deli cups, egg cartons



## Mantidae (Nov 6, 2006)

I've found numerous cups available for sale but not all sellers show how the lids are fashioned, i.e., with holes, or mesh. Fruit flies can climb out the holes if I'm keeping nymphs in the cups. Do any of the sellers offer lids that have some nylon mesh on them?

Where do you find your egg cartons for rearing the crickets? I've tried the local farms but none sell eggs. Haven't found any listings in the yellow pages that might produce cardboard egg cartons. I've seen them in large sacks in grocery stores which use them to replace the damaged egg cartons, probably contain a hundred cartons per sack.


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2006)

Most of the lids have the mesh covered holes. I buy eggs five dozen at at time so thats how I get my egg cartons. But you can go here and get it all:

http://www.superiorenterprise.com/


----------



## Mantidae (Nov 7, 2006)

> Most of the lids have the mesh covered holes. I buy eggs five dozen at at time so thats how I get my egg cartons. But you can go here and get it all:http://www.superiorenterprise.com/


Thanks Rick. As soon as the page loaded I realized I had bookmarked it previously, probably from one of your posts. They have everything I need!


----------

